# Julius Meinl is Hiring an On Trade Sales Manager for a global coffee brand in London



## GammaB (Mar 31, 2015)

About Our ClientJulius Meinl was created in Vienna, Austria in 1862. To this day, they are still privately owned by the Meinl family and are currently in their fifth generation. The Meinl family have always been entrepreneurial and have various other businesses. Julius Meinl is so well regarded in Vienna; he has his own street named after him!

When it comes to coffee, their mission statement is at the heart of the business and it centres around striving for excellence, to serve the best possible quality for their consumers.

As well as a broad range of coffees, in 2012 they officially launched a premium tea offering also. Today their distribution spans across the globe from Moscow, to Chicago, to Dubai to Croatia, in total 70 countries world wide.

Job DescriptionIn 2014 Julius Meinl launched its distinctive luxury coffees into the UK market. A year on, as the market continues to grow they are now ready to add to their growing UK team.

Your focus will be on London accounts, reporting into the Southwark office with a UK MD and you will also be supported further by the wider international team.

This role is about growth and a longer term gain. Initially the focus is on generating new accounts and building your own customer base. The role will require you to have a hardworking, motivated, positive, can do attitude. With this, you can go onto achieve great things at Julius Meinl.

Your tasks:


Identify and win new business

Build strong relationships with new customers

Develop and manage existing relationships with customers

Ensure a high quality product is being delivered *Collaborate with colleagues to achieve company objectives

Achieve monthly sales targets

Attend business networking events


There are also six core competencies that Julius Meinl have identified as their fundamentals for success in the company:


Let's do it together

Lead and Own

Drive for results

Be an Entrepreneur

Initiate and be ready for change

Analyse and present on facts


The Successful ApplicantThis next hire for Julius Meinl is critical to the UK growth for 2015 and beyond. For the team, it is equally as important to have the right attitude and characteristics, as it is the proven experience in a similar role. My client at Julius Meinl has been known to hire on attitude alone- and it's always paid off!

We are looking for:


Strong sales personality with proven track record in HORECA (If not from a coffee background, we will be looking for passion and love for coffee/ the industry)

Existing sales skills and techniques are also essential (previous sales training)

Hard working and resilient - someone who is prepared to go the extra mile (You will be passionate about doing the basic development ground work required and will thrive being out in the field)

You will be excited and motivated to pitch and win new customers - focused on building accounts up to increase your volumes

An entrepreneur and a Pioneer! Someone with the energy and the spirit essential for a building a successful business (Although Julius Meinl have been in business for 150 years, the UK market is very much in start up mode, building the UK operation up from scratch)

Confident and Persuasive - the ability to sell a brand which is not yet fully established in the UK.


What's on OfferAttractive package- Base + Uncapped commission

Plus, the future potential for progression within the UK market or across their international markets

Apply here: https://express.candarine.com/campaign/url/forward/bf3c4a2332e5


----------



## Jon (Dec 3, 2010)

:-|


----------



## MrShades (Jul 29, 2009)

Think you need to be a bit more specific - or at least give an indication of an"attractive package"

What's the base salary range for example ?


----------

